# My texas brown killed



## Godzirra (Sep 24, 2009)

my singapore blue.
My setup is a tank with fish divider, and i can't even begin to tell you how we tried everything to make a secure lidding.
Unfortunately my texas brown was very eager to get on the other side. 
They are both juveniles.
He just wanted to be on the other side, with this plant.

Well keeping it short, there was the texas brown, ontop of the Singapore Blues hole, with his abdomen huge, no remains except for a leg.
My husband and I sifted through every inch of the bedding in there, but it was as if the SB never existed.

It also baffles me how a sweet Texas Brown the size of my thumb, can do so much damage.


----------



## JimM (Sep 24, 2009)

Godzirra said:


> It also baffles me how a sweet Texas Brown the size of my thumb, can do so much damage.


----------



## Godzirra (Sep 24, 2009)

lolol
best response ever


----------



## Falk (Sep 24, 2009)

Texas brown??? what is that?


----------



## skippy (Sep 24, 2009)

aphonopelma anax? something like that...


----------



## Godzirra (Sep 24, 2009)

Falk said:


> Texas brown??? what is that?


Aphonopelma hentzi
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/reptiles/spiders/OklahomaBrownTarantula.php

They are really great beginner common tarantulas.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Sep 24, 2009)

This may sound stupid but why not have them in their OWN containers:?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 24, 2009)

skippy said:


> aphonopelma anax? something like that...


That would be Texas Tan. anyway carry on.


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> This may sound stupid but why not have them in their OWN containers:?


Gee   
Some people dont want 250 tanks in their house, or dont have the space for it...I understand, It just happened because accidents just happen.

Sorry for your lost, im sure your Hentzi is darn happy


----------



## Falk (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats why scientific names are better, people in the hobby worldwide will know exactly witch sp. it is


----------



## JimM (Sep 24, 2009)

Godzirra said:


> They are really great beginner common tarantulas.


That feature the same custom engineered eating apparatus as higher priced models!


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 24, 2009)

Falk said:


> Thats why scientific names are better, people in the hobby worldwide will know exactly witch sp. it is


lol well they were Texas Tans before they were Aphonopelma anax , so with all the name changes guess which one has not changed lol
same with Chaco Golden Knee lol 
but I do agree scientific names would be better if we knew what we were doing in identifying even what makes a species lol
let alone identifying what species this is


----------



## skippy (Sep 24, 2009)

i figured locality would be more significant than color;P


----------



## ghordy (Sep 24, 2009)

Godzirra said:


> My setup is a tank with fish divider


I think that's your problem right there.


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 24, 2009)

This is the main reason why I dont use seperators to save room. They never work (90% of the time). Kind of a contradicting statement I just made, lol.

But you get my point.


----------



## Falk (Sep 24, 2009)

Drachenjager said:


> lol well they were Texas Tans before they were Aphonopelma anax , so with all the name changes guess which one has not changed lol
> same with Chaco Golden Knee lol
> but I do agree scientific names would be better if we knew what we were doing in identifying even what makes a species lol
> let alone identifying what species this is



So you mean that Aphonopelma anax and Grammostola pulchripes for an ex. had common names before they got a scientific name???
Dont think so.
I know that the scientifical changes sometimes thou.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Fran said:


> Gee
> Some people dont want 250 tanks in their house, or dont have the space for it...I understand, It just happened because accidents just happen.
> 
> Sorry for your lost, im sure your Hentzi is darn happy


We have a one-bedroom apartment and we have a pretty decent-sized collection without any issues in regards to space. I get what you are saying Fran... but really, I mean really a pickle jar would work right???? there is no reason to house these to species together in one tank with different environmental requirements. Come on guys:? :?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JimM (Sep 24, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> We have a one-bedroom apartment and we have a pretty decent-sized collection without any issues in regards to space. I get what you are saying Fran... but really, I mean really a pickle jar would work right???? there is no reason to house these to species together in one tank with different environmental requirements. Come on guys:? :?


I tend to agree.
Not to pick on the OP or Fran, but things like this happen when there's an oversight on our part...a mistake that most often could have easily been avoided. 

Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> We have a one-bedroom apartment and we have a pretty decent-sized collection without any issues in regards to space. I get what you are saying Fran... but really, I mean really a pickle jar would work right???? there is no reason to house these to species together in one tank with different environmental requirements. Come on guys:? :?


Well you know...
No matter what it happens, what happened its  probably the best opinion we can give about housing spiders in the same tank  .


----------



## JimM (Sep 24, 2009)

Fran said:


> Well you know...
> No matter what it happens, what happened its  probably the best opinion we can give about housing spiders in the same tank  .


With a properly constructed and thought out divider there's no reason why it can't work, but IMHO it's a lot more hassle than simply using 2 different containers.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Fran said:


> Well you know...
> No matter what it happens, what happened its  probably the best opinion we can give about housing spiders in the same tank  .


I agree to a degree...Fran I hear what you are saying but I will never agree that it is ok for two T's to share the same tank ever.....with the exception of breeding but thats a seperate matter.....two different requirements unacceptable enviormental differences  edit: not a flame Fran is a friend I just don't like people housing T'S in the same tank...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> I agree to a degree...Fran I hear what you are saying but I will never agree that it is ok for two T's to share the same tank ever.....with the exception of breeding but thats a seperate matter.....two different requirements un acceptable


Dont get me wrong, I dont house any spider like that...But I can see why someone would  Sometimes like I said people dont want so many tanks or jars (If you ask my wife, 1 tank is 1 too many)


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2009)

Specially if you house a blondi and a B smithi.

Im way too meticulous with right temps, surroundings,humidity...

Edit: Yet again, if its absolutely separated to the milimeter,it "could" work...Still dont like it either, maybe if the tank is enormous...


----------



## Big Red TJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Fran said:


> Specially if you house a blondi and a B smithi.
> 
> Im way too meticulous with right temps, surroundings,humidity...


Fran, you get it I am done just hate these threads where people are like my Pokie was eaten by my H. Mac what happned they were getting along so well:wall: :wall:  No harm done I needed to rant on proper husbandry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ariel (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a feeling people got confused. From my understanding they were were in the same tank, but there was a divider between them. Is that not correct? 

Anyways, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, that really sucks.


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol yeah, I know what you mean  

I just feel bad for him anyway. Everybody learn from mistakes  (Or shoould  )


----------



## JimM (Sep 24, 2009)

Am I misunderstanding the situation? I thought they were (or were supposed to be) in separate, divided off areas.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 24, 2009)

JimM said:


> Am I misunderstanding the situation? I thought they were (or were supposed to be) in separate, divided off areas.


that was my understanding. Same tank with a divider put in between them.


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2009)

JimM said:


> Am I misunderstanding the situation? I thought they were (or were supposed to be) in separate, divided off areas.


Yes, I guess thats how it was. Seems like somehow one T got into anothers territory


----------



## JimM (Sep 24, 2009)

Ariel said:


> that was my understanding. Same tank with a divider put in between them.


That's what I thought, in which case if done correctly, you have two separate tanks and the animals are not by any stretch sharing an enclosure. The OP just didn't do it correctly.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes they were seperate as far as I understand but the divider was not secure as one ate the other hence my rant about housing them in the same tank hope this clears it up I was being sarcastic.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2009)

JimM said:


> That's what I thought, in which case if done correctly, you have two separate tanks and the animals are not by any stretch sharing an enclosure. The OP just didn't do it correctly.


Yes, he didnt. T's are experts finding a way...If you do that you better do it really good.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Fran said:


> Yes, he didnt. T's are experts finding a way...If you do that you better do it really good.


OK.....bottomline house your Tarantulas seperately end of story


----------



## seanbond (Sep 24, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> We have a one-bedroom apartment and we have a pretty decent-sized collection without any issues in regards to space. I get what you are saying Fran... but really, I mean really a pickle jar would work right???? there is no reason to house these to species together in one tank with different environmental requirements. Come on guys:? :?


totally agree, not a risk i wanna take, poor blue


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh by the way..He (op) is a SHE.   
And what a she... 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=10426&catid=15


----------



## codykrr (Sep 24, 2009)

hey godzirra...sorry for your loss. i have a similar story but it ended well...i made a divided tank out of a 10 gall...well the lid i originally bought seemed very secure...well one night i went to check up on my Ts and for my male B. smithi in with my big female smithi  i ended up about crapping myself..s i put him into a deli.  then then next day i fixed the problem..the moral...if theres a slight gap they will get to one another...solution...dont leave agap. if you have a doubt. then fix it.  seriously. i have 100 bucks invested in each of myB smithi...female was 95 dollars(4 inch) and the male was 100.  he was supposed to be female.but im glad he isnt. 

also dont feel to bad....recently i had an A. henzi have an alien crawl out of it!!! (acually it was a small headed fly maggot) but thereboth dead now.


----------



## seanbond (Sep 24, 2009)

Fran said:


> Oh by the way..He (op) is a SHE.
> And what a she...
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=10426&catid=15


wheres the face at?


----------



## codykrr (Sep 24, 2009)

Fran said:


> Oh by the way..He (op) is a SHE.
> And what a she...
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=10426&catid=15


hahaha...no kidding...godzirra is definatly a good looking gal!!  im married but id trade...hahahah


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2009)

codykrr said:


> hahaha...no kidding...godzirra is definatly a good looking gal!!  im married but id trade...hahahah


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HAHAHA come oooon...dont be mean, poor wife


----------



## Flower (Sep 25, 2009)

Godzirra said:


> my singapore blue.
> My setup is a tank with fish divider, and i can't even begin to tell you how we tried everything to make a secure lidding.
> Unfortunately my texas brown was very eager to get on the other side.
> They are both juveniles.
> ...


I split a 10 gallon into three parts, and it works wonderfully. DO NOT use fish dividers however! 

I got glass cut and used silicon (fish tank sealant). I put a lot of work into making it cannibal-proof and strong. 

You could take the tank, and divide it with glass how you want and make a ledge if needed to keep substrate in. If using a screen lid leaves a gap, you can make a plexiglass lid with holes in it and attach it with hinges. This stuff is hard to explain, it's better shown through video tutorials and such, but if you use your head I'm sure you can manage. 

Many people will disagree, because if you DO mess up you'll find out with a loss.

Also, only house things with similar requirements in a divided cage, like similar Grammostola species or something. Don't try to make completely different humidity levels work in the same tank.

Good luck, and sorry for your loss.


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 25, 2009)

ghordy said:


> I think that's your problem right there.



 Yup, it's fish divider, not tarantula divider. Don't know of any fish with fangs. 

 I'm just teasing. I'm really sorry that happened. Tarantulas are quite sneaky.


----------



## FireGuyX (Sep 25, 2009)

despicable disgusting topic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## poec_me (Sep 25, 2009)

Just like the tarantula keepers guide says about tank separation the less expensive one will teleport to the other side and eat the more expensive one you've been warned lol but that does suck I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bummer, hoped your learned something.


----------



## Moltar (Sep 25, 2009)

Yikes. That sucks. I won't belabour the "don't divide tanks" thing. I'm sure you get it. T's are just very strong and very persistent, if they want something they'll find a way...

This also illustrates another observation i've made. In many cases it seems that the T's we consider "docile" such as Grammostolas, Aphonopelma's, Brachypelmas, etc. tend to be VERY formidable hunters. More aggressive and stronger than many OW species we consider to be more dangerous to humans. Not that i'd *ever* do such a thing, but in a pit fight between a bulky NW terrestrial and a similarly sized OW such as a Haplo, Cyrio, pokey, OBT, etc my money's on the NW every time.


----------



## seanbond (Sep 25, 2009)

Moltar said:


> Yikes. That sucks. I won't belabour the "don't divide tanks" thing. I'm sure you get it. T's are just very strong and very persistent, if they want something they'll find a way...
> 
> This also illustrates another observation i've made. In many cases it seems that the T's we consider "docile" such as Grammostolas, Aphonopelma's, Brachypelmas, etc. tend to be VERY formidable hunters. More aggressive and stronger than many OW species we consider to be more dangerous to humans. Not that i'd *ever* do such a thing, but in a pit fight between a bulky NW terrestrial and a similarly sized OW such as a Haplo, Cyrio, pokey, OBT, etc my money's on the NW every time.


im taking my schmidti female over any of yours!


----------



## Abby (Sep 25, 2009)

**

I'm sorry for your loss, and thank you for posting about it even though it was hard.  
I learned from it, and even though I only have one T I will try to have separate tanks for them if I ever get another one.

*hug*


----------



## Moltar (Sep 25, 2009)

seanbond said:


> im taking my schmidti female over any of yours!


Sheeeyat... my 6" P. cancerides has somethin' here for your puny schmidti.


----------



## wicked (Sep 25, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. 

It's frustrating to read these threads. There are so many devoted to this very tragic occurrence, and warnings about it, but no one ever seems to heed them until it's too late. 

I even satired it in my old cartoon strip, trying to get the awareness up. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=735447&postcount=51


----------



## seanbond (Sep 25, 2009)

Moltar said:


> Sheeeyat... my 6" P. cancerides has somethin' here for your puny schmidti.


that lady is a chicken wing compared to my 8" schmidti, lets do a battle and put it on youtube to over throw those _other guys_


----------



## Ether Imp (Sep 25, 2009)

Moltar said:


> Yikes. That sucks. I won't belabour the "don't divide tanks" thing. I'm sure you get it. T's are just very strong and very persistent, if they want something they'll find a way...
> 
> This also illustrates another observation i've made. In many cases it seems that the T's we consider "docile" such as Grammostolas, Aphonopelma's, Brachypelmas, etc. tend to be VERY formidable hunters. More aggressive and stronger than many OW species we consider to be more dangerous to humans. Not that i'd *ever* do such a thing, but in a pit fight between a bulky NW terrestrial and a similarly sized OW such as a Haplo, Cyrio, pokey, OBT, etc my money's on the NW every time.


I would never do it with live species because I find it cruel, but I would really love to see some Tarantula DeathMatch.

If I wasn't so hung over, this is where I would parody some fight announcements...  Just pretend I'm witty right here, please.


----------



## EDED (Sep 25, 2009)

Godzirra said:


> my singapore blue.
> My setup is a tank with fish divider, and i can't even begin to tell you how we tried everything to make a secure lidding.
> Unfortunately my texas brown was very eager to get on the other side.
> They are both juveniles.
> ...




USA USA USA USA USA!

sorry about your loss....

USA USA USA USA!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 25, 2009)

Falk said:


> So you mean that Aphonopelma anax and Grammostola pulchripes for an ex. had common names before they got a scientific name???
> Dont think so.
> I know that the scientifical changes sometimes thou.


do you think scientist know what is in the wild before the locals do? if so ...get a grip


----------



## Moltar (Sep 25, 2009)

seanbond said:


> that lady is a chicken wing compared to my 8" schmidti, lets do a battle and put it on youtube to over throw those _other guys_



Well, let's not turn this into one of _those_ threads. 

That said, gimme a month or two and that miracle-growin' cancerides will be like, 8" already so we'll see... ;P


And yeah Falk, I egree w/ Drach. Common names will almost always come way before scientific names. The locals have to call it _something_ and that something generally becomes or translates to the accepted common name. Taxonomical identification is done somewhere down, often wayyy down the line.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 25, 2009)

Ether Imp said:


> I would never do it with live species because I find it cruel, but I would really love to see some Tarantula DeathMatch.


I'll write an iPhone app for it.


----------



## violentblossom (Sep 25, 2009)

My smithi and avic avic are in a tank with a divider. My fiance built this tank and the divider is siliconed in and there's no way that my T's could reach one another. My fiance also works with glass for a living, though.


----------



## seanbond (Sep 25, 2009)

violentblossom said:


> My smithi and avic avic are in a tank with a divider. My fiance built this tank and the divider is siliconed in and there's no way that my T's could reach one another. My fiance also works with glass for a living, though.


good luck to those t's.


----------



## ghordy (Sep 25, 2009)

violentblossom said:


> My smithi and avic avic are in a tank with a divider. My fiance built this tank and the divider is siliconed in and there's no way that my T's could reach one another. My fiance also works with glass for a living, though.


They thought the Titanic was unsinkable too.


----------



## JimM (Sep 25, 2009)

violentblossom said:


> My smithi and avic avic are in a tank with a divider. My fiance built this tank and the divider is siliconed in and there's no way that my T's could reach one another. My fiance also works with glass for a living, though.


It's not difficult. I've done this many times making sumps for marine aquariums using smaller tanks. You need a piece/pieces of glass cut to the appropriate size and a tube a silicone - and yes once you've done this you effectively have two separate enclosures.


----------



## EDED (Sep 25, 2009)

front heavy T vs leggy T

front heavy T vs rear leg heavy T

arboreal T vs fossorial

arboreal vs pet hole

im going to ruin this thread,,uh oh


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, when are we going to see the computerized animation of a tarantula fight on that Animal Planet(Sorry the title escapes me..)?

 Ahhh, YouTube. .. You provide good videos like Robc and Jon, but then you have degrading videos of animal violence..


----------



## Stan Schultz (Sep 25, 2009)

Godzirra said:


> ... My setup is a tank with fish divider, and i can't even begin to tell you how we tried everything to make a secure lidding. ...


I'm so sorry to hear this. It was a tough lesson to learn the hard way.

"DON'T TRY TO CHEAT THE SYSTEM #3.
Do not ever attempt to partition a larger cage into smaller compartments in an effort to keep several tarantulas in the same space. Sooner or later one will climb over, dig under, squeeze around, knock over or merely teleport across the barrier, and the less expensive one will eat the more expensive one. Such a practice is really a foolish economy because a valuable pet is lost for the sake of saving a few dollars for an adequate cage." (Schultz & Schultz, 2009. Page 130.)



Fran said:


> Gee
> Some people dont want 250 tanks in their house, or dont have the space for it...I understand, It just happened because accidents just happen. ...


But, sooner or later everyone of us must bow to our limitations. This basic law is equally applicable to research projects (e.g., not enough lab space, not enough grant money), city infrastructure projects (e.g., budgetary constraints, citizen tolerance), wars (e.g., money, solders, enemies to vanquish), and tarantula keeping (e.g., cage space, time for feeding and cleaning, spouse's tolerance).

If space is a problem, for instance, it is possible to rehouse the bulk of your collection in cages that allow stacking (e.g., the traditional mainstay, plastic shoe boxes), but even then there's a limit on how many you can fit in a square foot of shelf space.

Our own problem arose not from space to keep the tarantulas (we had a spare bedroom as the "spider room" and a corner of the kitchen for display, plus more space to move into in the dining room and living room if necessary), nor from money to maintain them (we were selling them as a "cottage industry" to other enthusiasts because we were willing to import many more new or different species than the local pet shops), but rather from the sheer amount of time that 1,300  babies, spiderlings, juveniles, and adults required to care for. I missed seeing an entire season of one of the Star Trek series because I spent most of my free time seated on the carpet in the spider room, feeding and watering babies! Now, *THAT* is dedication!

When you get to the point where you have no choice but to start dividing cages it very likely might be time to sit back and perform a serious reality check. On our case, the next few biannual shows of The Alberta Reptile and Amphibian Society proved to be a gold mine for the local enthusiasts. There was one weekend when we sold off well over $5,000 worth of tarantulas!

For "Godzirra:" Don't let this little speed bump on the highway of arachnoculture deter you or dissuade you. If you take this opportunity to sit back and study your personal situation, I'm sure you can profit from this experience. And, all of the tarantulas you have now, plus all you'll ever get in the future, will benefit from it as well.

Enjoy your little buddies.


----------



## robc (Sep 26, 2009)

U have had this design for years (here is the tutorial:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=128006&highlight=divide


----------



## violentblossom (Sep 26, 2009)

ghordy said:


> They thought the Titanic was unsinkable too.


 

Knowing what you're doing helps. The Titanic is another story, but if you're familiar with it, you'll also remember that the Titanic was knowingly pushed beyond its limits.

There's no way in hell my T's are going to reach one another. 



JimM said:


> It's not difficult. I've done this many times making sumps for marine aquariums using smaller tanks. You need a piece/pieces of glass cut to the appropriate size and a tube a silicone - and yes once you've done this you effectively have two separate enclosures.


Yep.


----------



## Laceface (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry about your T! I had the same thing happen last year... Two rosies in a divided tank, there was no gap, and we kept something heavy over the divider just in case, and one morning I found my red phase rosie ate my normal rosie. No idea how she got over the divider, but I would never use em again after that. My fiance kept tarantulas in there before I did too, without ever having a problem. Silly divider.


----------



## Exo (Sep 26, 2009)

Laceface said:


> Sorry about your T! I had the same thing happen last year... Two rosies in a divided tank, there was no gap, and we kept something heavy over the divider just in case, and one morning I found my red phase rosie ate my normal rosie. No idea how she got over the divider, but I would never use em again after that. My fiance kept tarantulas in there before I did too, without ever having a problem. Silly divider.


Strange, normally when this happens, It's the more expensive T that gets eaten.


----------



## Godzirra (Sep 27, 2009)

Just to show people what sort of setup i had.
It's always good to try out different ways we can provide home systems for our collections.
Someone is always bound to make a mistake or go through a situation, mistakes are not always a bad thing.

I'm more then happy for others to dissect and point out the obvious.

This is my other setup, for my two other juvenile t's.












^^ this is the culprit at hand.

I have a fish tank divider that are $6 from pet store, if anyone is to do this, do not use a metal tank lid that you find at pet stores, like someone else mentioned, these leave gappy room for t's to climb through to the other side.

Try to create yourself a secure divided lids.

What i had, was the metal lid on top but additional plexiglass on each divided section to cover the top.
The length of each one was not 100% fit, i did  not think it would be too  much of an issue, but the T was able to maneuver it's way to the other side.
I'm sure it planned it out.

This was my ignorance that caused the situation.


----------



## venomous.com (Sep 27, 2009)

Godzirra said:


> This was my ignorance that caused the situation.


Stuff happens, you'll know not to do that again. Sometimes we forget just how persistent and clever T's can be. And I mean clever in the sense that they can figure out things that we never notice as a problem. 

Better luck in the future and sorry you lost your Cobalt


----------

